# Just wanted to share



## Fish (Sep 14, 2011)

Some Success I had getting back into Shape, I normally weigh about 165. I hit 178 and had a belly, I was not working out and I was eating whatever I wanted. I hurt my back on the job, and I decided it was time to get back into shape and slim down again, so this is what I did. For two weeks straight I had a workout routine of no less than 3miles running a day, Cardio at the gym on top of that(or swimming) and an hour of weight lifting. my diet consisted of very little variety, Chicken Breast(with spices) and a Raw Veggie, usually Broc. or Carrots For Lunch and Dinner, and Fruit in the Morning.

In 14 days I went from 178 back down to 165, and felt great the entire time, now I just watch what I eat. I keep a strong core to keep my back healthy, and lift more than I do cardio now so I have been putting on abit of muslce weight.

But anyway, I saw a few post about Diets on here, and I wanted to share mine. I am no Dietician/Personal Trainer, but this Diet is a lot healthier than a lot that I have been hearing about on the internet and magazines these days. Hopefully this works for you, let me know how it goes!


----------



## tommyG (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow, that is a lot of exercise you were doing.  Congrats on getting your shape back.


----------



## cpsauthority (Sep 30, 2011)

tommyG said:


> Wow, that is a lot of exercise you were doing.  Congrats on getting your shape back.



Agreed, keep up the good work!!


----------

